# Commercial and Industrial Grade Aluminum and SS



## marshman (Feb 9, 2007)

correct me if im wrong, but there is no "commercial" or "industrial" grades of aluminum, or stainless for that matter...304 stainless is either 304 stainless or it isnt...   5052 aluminum is either 5052 or it isnt...


nice site though...no prices?? do i need to call to inquire about pricing??(it would be so much easier to have prices online, i can understand why you dont, though) do you have minimum orders??

**ive always used online metals...they are pricey, but very easy to work with and get exactly what i need in small amounts...so, you have my interest...


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

maybe he meant "structural" vs "architectural" aluminum, although the alloy designation is less ambiguous.


----------



## flyfisheraa573 (Jun 26, 2008)

Marshman,

Very perceptive...I guess commercial and industrial is a little mis-leading. We will sell to anyone, I was merely trying to show distinction between us and say a home improvement store that also sells SS and Al.

As far as prices...we do not publish prices, because of several reasons. The main one being that our prices are directly affected by the daily market, because we are a commodities based business. Usually prices are not updated on a daily basis, more like monthly, But in order to insure that our prices are as accurate as possible, we do not publish them. 

As far as order size. No minimun, however we do prefer to sell stock sizes. We do ship, by third party motor freight, UPS and FedEx.

Thank you for checking out the site. Please feel free to shoot me an email personally @ [email protected]

Thanks again!!!


----------



## marshman (Feb 9, 2007)

20 years fabrication/welding experience.....


----------

